# Siemens G120 Antrieb an Stromgrenze hochfahren



## Timbo (29 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe bei meiner Anlage einem Pumpenmotor die Frequenzvor mit welcher er drehen soll.
Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Vakuum Pumpe. 
In der Anlaufphase (ca. 30-60 min) wird eine hohe Saugleitungvon der Vakuumpumpe abverlangt.
Ich möchte in der Zeit den Strom von dem Umrichterautomatisch begrenzen, so das der Motor nicht überlastet wird.
Mein Gedanke ist, das ich weiterhin die Soll Frequenz vorgebe (im Startfall 50Hz, da der Vakuumwert nicht erreicht ist) aber derFrequenzumrichter die Frequenz automatisch so weit drosselt, das der Motornicht überlastet ist.
Wo kann ich eine Solche Strombegrenzung einstellen, und wasmuss ich beachten, damit der Umrichter mir nicht überlast des Motors meldet?


----------



## zako (29 September 2016)

... Stromgrenze ist p640

Aber ich würde zunächst auf feldorientierte Regelung umstellen (p1300 = 20) / zumindest noch eine stehende Messung für die Ermittlung der Motordaten machen. 
Dann kann man eine Drehmomentgrenze und auch Leistungsgrenze eingeben. 
Wenn diese Grenze erreicht wird die Drehzahl nicht weiter erhöht / bzw. je nach Last einbrechen. Der Hochlaufgeber wird dynamisch nachgeführt. Wenn wieder die Last zurückgeht, beschleunigt der Motor wieder.


----------



## Timbo (30 September 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Leider lässt sich der Parameter P1300 nicht auf 20 einstellen.
Ich projektiere das momentan Offline. Weiß jemand was das ändern des Parameter verhindert?


----------



## Timbo (4 Oktober 2016)

Hallo noch mal, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben was das umstellen des P1300 auf 20 verhindern könnte?


----------



## zako (4 Oktober 2016)

... geht es offline?

... welche CU setzt Du ein?

.. hast Du schon mal ein neues Projekt angelegt?


----------



## Timbo (4 Oktober 2016)

Ich kann es nur offline testen, da ich erst nächste Woche zu der Anlage reise.

Es ist die CU230P-2DP

Nein das habe ich noch nicht gemacht, werde es aber gleich noch testen


----------



## Timbo (5 Oktober 2016)

So habe jetzt ein neues Projekt angelegt. dabei lässt sich der Wert umstellen.

Danach habe ich das aktuelle Projekt genommen und den Antrieb noch einmal in betrieb genommen. dabei die Einstellung auf Variable Last oder so was in der Art eingestellt. dann geht es.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

